# Steam - Fragen zur Sicherheit beim Einkauf



## RubenPlinius (10. Januar 2010)

hallo leute

ich würde mir gerne zb torchlight oder monkey island über steam holen, allerdings traue ich steam nicht ausreichend genug als dass ich meine kreditkartendaten angebe, und paysafecard unterstützt steam wiederum leider nicht

clickandbuy fällt durch die übermäßig hohen gebühren durch - visa elektron scheint mir auch zu teuer zu sein
paypal bleibt also als möglichkeit
doch wie sicher ist das ganze?

im internet habe ich ja schon einiges schlechtes über paypal gehört...vieles davon scheint sich aber nur als problem für verkäufer herauszustellen
was ist eure erfahrung mit paypal? buchen die direkt vom konto ab oder muss ich mein paypal konto per überweisung füllen?
sind euch irgendwelche probleme bekannt die erwähnenswert sind? (zb click&buy bucht ja gerne schon mal doppelt ab etc)

und wie sieht es mit der steam sicherheit aus?
ist es jemandem, der meinen steam account hacken könnte, möglich, mit meinen bereits eingegebenen paypal daten (mit denen ich ja - in der theorie - dann ja schon ein oder mehrere spiele gekauft habe) mein konto leer zu räumen oder zumindest sachen einzukaufen? oder sind die daten sicher verwahrt?

ich hoffe dass ihr mir mit euren erfahrungen weiterhelfen könnt!
vielen herzlichen dank im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoldenX (10. Januar 2010)

also ich habe mir schon ein paar spiele per steam "geleistet" und ich muss sagen Steam is ne feine sache und du kannst Valve schon vertrauen Das mit der Acc sicherheit....Das größte Risiko sitzt vorm PC wenn du ein PW hast was 123 oder wie auch immer geht biste selber schuld..
Und falls doch es passieren sollte und der "hacker" versucht per Paypal dein Konto leer zu räumen braucht der auch ein dein Paypal acc und ausserdem falls er das auch schafft kannste das geld ohne Probs zurück holen...


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. Januar 2010)

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe bleiben die paypal daten in steam nicht gespeichert, sondern man muss sie halt jedes mal eingeben? (ansonsten könnte ja jemand einfach klick für klick mein konto leer räumen xD)

und wie funktioniert paypal an sich? ist paypal wie ein konto das ich mit geld erst aufladen muss, oder geht das direkt über meine bank/kreditkartenverbindung?

steam an sich find ich schon klasse, aber ich finde die bezahlmethoden nicht allzu sympathisch xD was mich bisher ja vom kaufen abgehalten hat, aber für torchlight scheint steam die beste distributionsart zu sein ^^

aber ist paypal auch sicher? gibt es hier fälle von "doppelt abbuchen"? oder andere sachen die als käufer von interesse sein könnten?

salut


----------



## Kremlin (10. Januar 2010)

> also wenn ich das richtig verstehe bleiben die paypal daten in steam nicht gespeichert, sondern man muss sie halt jedes mal eingeben? (ansonsten könnte ja jemand einfach klick für klick mein konto leer räumen xD)



Das kannst du einstellen. Wenn du dir viele Spiele über Steam leistest, es ist empfehlenswert, die Sachen zu speichern, um schneller zu bezahlen.



> und wie funktioniert paypal an sich? ist paypal wie ein konto das ich mit geld erst aufladen muss, oder geht das direkt über meine bank/kreditkartenverbindung?



Soweit ich weiß, musst du das Konto aufladen. Du musst Geld auf dein PayPal Konto einzahlen und schon kannst du mit den Geld bei Steam bezahlen. Wie gesagt, bin mir nicht sicher, da ich Click and Buy'ler bin und das dort so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. Januar 2010)

achso, also ist paypal ähnlich einem "prepaid" system?

das wäre ja sehr praktisch^^

hab ich das richtig verstanden?

salut


----------



## Kremlin (10. Januar 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> achso, also ist paypal ähnlich einem "prepaid" system?
> 
> das wäre ja sehr praktisch^^
> 
> ...



Right.


----------



## SoldenX (10. Januar 2010)

nicht ganz richtig..
du kannst es auch so einstellen das du paypal gestattest den betrag von deinem Konto abbuchen zu lassen. Halt alles ne einstellungssache


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2010)

Ich z. B. benutze PayPayl um mein Rapidshare Konto aufzuladen oder mir auf www.test.de aktuelle Prüfergebnisse abzurufen, wobei ich PayPal gestatte den Betrag von meinen Konto abzubuchen. Ich habe bisher noch keine Probleme mit der Seite gehabt, also ich halte sie für 100% vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2010)

Ich bezahle Steam via Kreditkarte und habs so eingestellt, dass man bei jedem Kauf die Daten neu eingeben muss. Somit würde jemand der meine Accountdaten hätte nur meine Spiele zocken können, mehr nicht.
Bezüglich PayPal hab ich bisher im Grossen und Ganzen nur Positives gehört. Ich hab das mal bei nem Webshop benutzt um ne CD zu kaufen und war damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Januar 2010)

Da mein Problem ziemlich gut hier reinpasst, eröffne ich mal keinen neuen Thread:

Ich möchte mir auch per Steam ein Spiel kaufen - dementsprechend habe ich mir nun ein PayPalkonto eingerichtet.
Eine Banküberweisung um mein PayPalkonto aufzuladen braucht zwischen 3 und 5 Werktagen. Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit bereits bei Steam zu bezahlen BEVOR das Geld auf dem Konto ist, aber NACHDEM ich die Überweisung eingeleitet habe? Oder ist das per se bei PP nicht möglich bzw. gibt es horrende Zinsen auf den Soll?

EDIT: Wie sieht das mit Gebühren aus? Wenn ich bei Steam ein Spiel für 19,99&#8364; kaufen will, kann ich dann auch bloß 19,99&#8364; auf mein PayPalkonto überweisen, oder muss ich da noch die PP Gebühren draufrechnen?


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2010)

Ich würd mir einfach mal die Beschreibungen bei PayPal durchlesen. Ist bei mir zu lange her, als dass ich ganz genau wüsste, wie das funktioniert. Aber die Beschreibungstexte dort müssten eigentlich alles erklären, was Du wissen musst.


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Januar 2010)

Ich habe in der Hilfeabteilung von PayPal alle Unterpunkte abgesucht, die relevant hätten sein können, aber leider keine Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden. Kommt mir auch seltsam vor, dass, wo diese Fragen ja eigentlich für jeden PayPalnutzer auf der Hand liegen, keine Erklärungen dazu zu finden sind.
Falls also jemand noch den Durchblick hat, hoffe ich er schaut in diesen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mir extra kurz ein Testkonto (Einkaufskonto) eingerichtet. Unter "Gebühren" steht:
Online-Einkäufe:
Zahlen: Kostenlos

Beim Empfangen hingegen bezahlt man ne Gebür, aber das hat Dich ja nicht zu interessieren, da Du eh nichts über PayPal verkaufen willst.
Bei Steam bestellen ohne dass Du Geld auf Deinem PayPal-Konto hast, wird vermutlich nicht funktionieren, da normalerweise der Verkäufer (in diesem Fall Steam) eine entsprechende Anfrage an PayPal sendet und eine Transaktion nur durchgeführt wird, wenn auf PayPal der entsprechende Betrag vorhanden ist. Das bedeutet: Du musst zuerst erfolgreich einzahlen, das Geld muss auf dem PayPal-Konto sein und dann erst kannst Du bei Steam einkaufen.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Januar 2010)

wenn du kein guthaben auf deinem paypal acc hast und was im inet kaufen willst, musste afaik ne kreditkarte bei denen eingetragen ham, da buchen se des geld dann ab.
hatte auch mal nach der frage auf der pp seite gesucht und die antwort hatte ich gefunden

Liebe Grüße
Fetti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Ich nutze lieber Click and Buy und das fungiert bei mir als Lastschriftverfahren... habe bei denen nie Geld eingezahlt, sondern lass es dann von C&B vom Konto abziehen -- quasi, wie Lastschrift halt =)


----------



## Beckenblockade (12. Januar 2010)

Okay, danke. Dann übe ich mich einfach mal in Geduld und warte, bis das Geld auf meinem PP Konto gutgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2010)

Geht doch auch von Paypal aus, das die dann direkt vom Konto abbuchen anstatt, dass du auf das Paypal Konto erst einzahlen musst oder nicht?

Ich meine, damals als ich es mal benutzt hatte, hatte ich nicht extra was auf das PP Konto eingezahlt und PP einfach per Lastschrift direkt vom Konto abbuchen lassen...

Muss man glaube ich nur irgendwo einstellen... zu lang her xD


----------



## Beckenblockade (12. Januar 2010)

Mhm ich hab so eine Funktion gesucht, aber als Aufladungsmöglichkeit des Kontos habe ich nur die Überweisung gefunden...


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Januar 2010)

und funktioniert das per überweisen? (also, das aufladen des paypal kontos?)

wie viel prozent hebt paypal eigentlich von dem betrag ein den ich von meinem konto auf das paypal konto überweisen würde?

ich finds nachwievor schade dass es keine paysafe oder prepaid karten für steam gibt :/

salut


----------



## sympathisant (15. Januar 2010)

paypal ist meiner meinung nach scheisse. die wollen auch was verdienen. also werden alle anbieter die über paypal anbieten ihre produkte teurer machen, als es ohne diese art der zahlung sein würde.

kreditkarten bekommt man doch inzwischen hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Januar 2010)

an der kreditkarte liegts ja nicht - nur ich will meine kreditkarte nicht bei steam eingeben - das ist mir schlichtweg zu unsicher...ich trau steam nicht weit genug, als dass ich diese angabe machen würde...
vll bin ich auch paranoid xD

ich will einfach nur nicht riskieren, dass mein steam account, aus welchem grund auch immer, mal in die falschen hände gerät und unfug mit der karte getrieben wird...


----------



## sympathisant (15. Januar 2010)

naja, steam kann man schon vertrauen denke ich.

ist ne firma die sich auf den internetvertrieb spezialisiert hat. und ob du nun da oder bei H&M bezahlst dürfte egal sein. die daten sind genauso sicher bzw. unsicher.

und letztendlich hast du einen monat zeit um ner kreditkartenabbuchung zu widersprechen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Januar 2010)

hm...das is wohl ein argument...

allerdings habe ich nachwievor irgendwie unbehagen gegenüber steam...
gabs da je irgendwelche nennenswerten negativen ereignisse bezüglich steam und kreditkarten?

salut


----------



## sympathisant (15. Januar 2010)

nicht das ich wüsste.

das einzige negative bei steam ist, dass die ganzen spiele accountgebunden sind. dass du also nicht irgendwann mal sagen kannst. "10 euro und das game gehört dir". wurde in D wohl auch angeprangert und gibt gerichtsurteile aber den streit wegen 10 euro führen. ich will es nicht.

klar gibt es immer sicherheitsbedenken beim bezahlen übers internet. man-on-the-middle, trojaner und so weiter. aber an steam würd ich es nicht unbedingt festmachen.


----------

